# Colnago C60



## edmundjaques

I read recently - couple of months ago- in a cycling magazine here in UK that ("quoting" from memory) " rumour has it that the C60 will be a truly ground breaking machine".
Well............... bit early to say isn't it? Or do any of you guys know better?


----------



## fabsroman

Now I am really interested in this. I have been pondering the purchase of a C50 or an Extreme Power, but I don't want to get the C50 if they will be coming out with a C60 in the near future. Maybe I'll wait until October when Colnago comes out with the new lineup to see what the deal is.

Anybody hear anything at all about a C60 being released, and if so, any idea when that will happen?


----------



## ETWN Stu

Nope not here. wish they would casue it has a good ring to it?


----------



## tmluk

Master steel came out in 1984.
C40 carbon came out in 1994.
C50 carbon came out in 2004.

So C60 ... likely 2014. Colnago started his bicycle business in 1954. The C## means a celebration of years since 1954. Start saving $$$, for me anyway.


----------



## fabsroman

Well, I guess I can buy the C50 then and not worry too much. However, I think I have seen some C35 and C45 advertised on ebay. Any chance that there will be a C55? Oh well, I guess I'll just bite the bullet and get a C50 and worry about what happens later.


----------



## tmluk

Yes, there could be a C55 in 2009 but it may simply be an Extreme bike special edition ... like Ferrari or Forever editions. I have read some where that Colnago is discontinuing the HP chain-stays in a couple of years or so. Not surprising, from manufacturing point of view.


----------



## edmundjaques

fabsroman said:


> Well, I guess I can buy the C50 then and not worry too much. However, I think I have seen some C35 and C45 advertised on ebay. Any chance that there will be a C55? Oh well, I guess I'll just bite the bullet and get a C50 and worry about what happens later.


Hi, Fabs. I'd be interested to hear when you've got (and ridden) your C50. I'm sure you'll be impressed. Thing is, I have a bit of an itch for a Cristallo and I'd be interested in the comparison ( I have a C50 - 10,000 miles so far.) What I'm looking for is a bit more "snap" and vitality - something nearer my MXL but with all the other good bits( and there are many) of the C50. My only other possibility, I think, might be a Merckx AXM.


----------



## colnago 4 me

I think the c60 may be referring to new colnago/ferrari marking the 60 th anniversary of ferrari see on attached link http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/news/05-23


----------



## fabsroman

I need to rob a bank so that I can buy that thing when it comes out. That bike just looks awesome.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Fabs, it’s based on an Extreme Power and my LBS are trying to get me on one. It has a retail of about $18000Aud and comes with lightweight wheels.

From the excelpro web site

Colnago For Ferrari 60th Anniversary Edition

Colnago in collaboration with Ferrari are producing a limited edition run of Colnago for Ferrari bikes to celebrate their 60th anniversary.

The bike is based on the highly successful Extreme Power frame, which is painted in a limited edition Italian Tricolor scheme adorned with Ferrari’s famous mark. Only the best build is used to finish the bike with Campagnolo Record groupset, FSA Carban Plasma bars, Prologo carbon saddle and finished with Lightweight Handbuilt Carbon wheels.

The model with the Lightweight carbon wheels will be available in a very limited edition run of only 60 bikes. Another version, fitted with Fulcrum Racing Zero Red wheelset will be available in larger numbers.

The standard bike with the Fulcrum Racing Zero Red is RRP $13999
The limited edition with the Lightweight carbon wheels is RRP $17999 




http://excelpro.com.au/colnagoforferrari.htm


----------



## fabsroman

Stu,

I already went to Colnago's website and looked at it. Honestly, if I bought that bike, I wouldn't be riding it barely at all. That would be something to hang in the house and admire and maybe take it out once in a while. It pains me just to look at your ETWN in pieces, so I don't think I would ever get over seeing this Colnago Ferrari in pieces, might not even be able to handle a single nick in it. My current wallpaper on my computer is the Extreme Power in STIT, and this Ferrari bike isn't far from it.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Fabs,

The only thing stopping me from ordering it is the small fact that I don't own a Ferrari. I could not prepair myself for to listen to gelous cyclist ask that million dollor question. The Lightweight wheels look the goods though. 

The ETWN has gone and now it's history...apart from the fact it's laying in my hallway and you have to step over the thing. Not one bit of it can be salvaged nor would I risk using anything off it if it was..RIP ETWN.


----------



## edmundjaques

fabsroman said:


> I need to rob a bank so that I can buy that thing when it comes out. That bike just looks awesome.


Looks like an EP with red paint instead of the other 2007 team colours. Yes, looks OK but is it anything much beyond an EP - apart from the F word price premium?


----------



## fabsroman

The ad says it is based upon the EP, but just because it has a paint job that looks like the "catalog" EP paint job doesn't mean it is an EP. The Extreme C and C50 can also receive the same STIT and "team" colors as the EP. With that said, I would bet that it is just an EP with a limited edition paint job. Would I pay more for the limited edition, sure, if it was truly going to be a limited edition. I have heard some stories about the limited edition World Champ paint jobs. Buying this Ferrari EP would be like buying a piece of art.


----------



## ETWN Stu

*Limited or not*



fabsroman said:


> The ad says it is based upon the EP, but just because it has a paint job that looks like the "catalog" EP paint job doesn't mean it is an EP. The Extreme C and C50 can also receive the same STIT and "team" colors as the EP. With that said, I would bet that it is just an EP with a limited edition paint job. Would I pay more for the limited edition, sure, if it was truly going to be a limited edition. I have heard some stories about the limited edition World Champ paint jobs. Buying this Ferrari EP would be like buying a piece of art.


Piece of art = Yes
60 in the world = Tempting but I still dont own a Ferrari
ride it every day = Yes


----------



## edmundjaques

fabsroman said:


> Stu,
> 
> I already went to Colnago's website and looked at it. Honestly, if I bought that bike, I wouldn't be riding it barely at all. That would be something to hang in the house and admire and maybe take it out once in a while. It pains me just to look at your ETWN in pieces, so I don't think I would ever get over seeing this Colnago Ferrari in pieces, might not even be able to handle a single nick in it. My current wallpaper on my computer is the Extreme Power in STIT, and this Ferrari bike isn't far from it.


But why this thing for "limited edition"? I've already got a few Colnagos on my wall, I'd only buy another Colnago if it was going to be a better ride than my current favourite (C50).I ride my Anniversary a lot ... bought not because there were only 500 made, but because it is a very good bike (IMHO) I wouldn't buy one just to hang on a wall. Look at it this way - would you now pay much for a C40 Gold? or a Forever? Fashion statements are too ephemeral. And surely, if you get the frame you want, paint job and equipment just right - chances are it is (almost) unique anyway. I bet there aren't two other MXL's like mine in the universe. Buy a (new) Colnago to ride. Only when your next one comes along can it hang on the wall with pride.


----------



## fabsroman

Well said, and I agree with you. I won't be buying any bikes to hang on the wall any time soon, or much art either for that matter.


----------



## Trek_5200

Deleted


----------

